# 30 year old cat



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone been following this? Scooter is a meezer who lives in Mansfield, Texas. He loves hair dryers, treats, andwakes his meowmie, Gail, up at 6:00 every morning!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw this article on the NY Daily news website. 

Scooter beat out Corduroy the cat. He was 27. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/30-year-old-scooter-crowned-oldest-cat-alive-article-1.2633221

That is an old kitty


----------

